# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  نجم الاغنية الاردنية محمد قويدر ..صور + فيديو +اغاني

## ساره

رح بكتبك
http://www.4shared.com/file/21792873..._Bektobek.html


احلى اغانيه بعد رح بكتبك
ليلة شتي
http://www.4shared.com/file/21793766...let_Sheti.html


يا من يقولوا
http://www.4shared.com/file/21793509...men_Ygolo.html


كلمة بكلمة
http://www.4shared.com/file/21793969...a_b_kelma.html


غلطة عمري
http://www.4shared.com/file/31864600...tet_3omri.html

----------


## ساره

الاسم الكامل :- محمد جهاد قويرد
العمر:- 23سنة
تاريخ الولادة :- 1986/3/23
مكان الاقامة :- الاردن - عمان
الجنسية :- الاردنيه
البلد الممثل له :- الاردن
المهنة :- مهندس طيران
برج :- الحمل



**أغــانيه**
يا اردن يا غالي
راح بكتبك
ليلة شيتى 
غلطة عمر
كلمه بكلمة
يا مين يقله



**الهوايات**
التمثيل / العزف على الجيتار /التأليف / التلحين ركوب الخيل /الرياضة / السباحة 




**معلومات عامة**

عدد الأخوة 3 عدد الأخوات 1


فيلم سينمائي أحببته
شورت وفانيلا وكاب


طموحك في الحياة 
النجاح وإفراح الناس بفني والترفيه عنهم


أكثر ما تكرهه في العلاقات الإنسانية 
التصنع


أكثر ما تحب في العلاقات الإنسانية 
الأخوة والصداقة والطبيعية والمحبة والتعاون والضحك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكورة ساره 

كل الأغاني موجودة و طربانين عليهم

----------


## ساره

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVsZ35Btbe4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## ساره

> مشكورة ساره 
> 
> كل الأغاني موجودة و طربانين عليهم


شكرا على الرد ويا ريت لو تساعدني بصور واغاني وكليبات محمد  :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

نيالك يا قويدر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

محمد قويدر غلطة عمري


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPbBdi37DkE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## ساره

كلمات أغنيه رح بكتبـــك 




رح بكتبك يا حكايي على سطور---بركي بتحملي عني يا ورقه

قصة قلب تعبان مكسور ---عدروب رجعتنا اللي محترقا

موعود فيكي يا انا موعود --- طال الوعد عمفرق الملقى

لا عدتي ولا عاد فيه عوود---ضاع الامل بعتمة الفرقا

شو بعد اتزكر تأكتبك اكتر أد الدني انتي ولا انتي بعد اكبر

بعدو العطر غافي والطعم عشفافي.---بعدو الامل عندي الامل

بكرا الدني تزغر ....

عم برسمك خطوه بدرب مشوار---عحفاف ورقه من غصن كينا

عم بلمحك عخيوط شمس نهار---متل الحلم غاب ونسينا

كبيره الدني وفيها اسامي كتار--- عم جرب دور عأسامينا

نور الامل صايربألبي نار---عم يحرق الباقي بليالينا

----------


## ساره

ya 2urdon ya '3aly I يا اردن ياغالي



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48Ab8y3P7Aw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## ساره

يا أردن يا عطر الروح

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeOFbLXn8fk[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## ساره



----------


## ساره



----------


## khaled aljonidee

خضرا يا بلادي خضرا
http://www.4shared.com/file/44042908.../____.html?s=1

----------


## khaled aljonidee

عبد الله يا عونك
http://www.4shared.com/file/45217470.../____.html?s=1

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اخخخخخخخ لو اني بدل محمد قويدر.... ياه نيالك شو هلاعجاب طيب ساره ... اسمعي يا ساره.. ما تحاولي تحكي معه على التلفون لما يرجع على عمان...؟؟


خلص خد الرقم مني 

078؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و هي صورة حلوة منقولة من منتدى ما بعرف اش اسمه

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و هي كمان تنتين لعيون ساره

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

والله منا عارف 
يا جماعه والله انا احلا من قويدر شو بدكو فيه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> والله منا عارف 
> يا جماعه والله انا احلا من قويدر شو بدكو فيه


*انا نواره..... ما بدي احكي شو بصير*  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *انا نواره..... ما بدي احكي شو بصير*


انت دايماً نواره 

بس عن جد لو تسمع اغانيه خاصه الوطنيات 

راح تكيف

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

طيب شباب انا بفكر انزل لستار اكاديمي 6 
رح اتكون مجرد فكرة انه تركت الطب و رحت لستار اكاديمي دعايه كبيره الي 
شو بتدعموني اذا انزلت ؟
بصير اسمي قسايمه مان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> طيب شباب انا بفكر انزل لستار اكاديمي 6 
> رح اتكون مجرد فكرة انه تركت الطب و رحت لستار اكاديمي دعايه كبيره الي 
> شو بتدعموني اذا انزلت ؟
> بصير اسمي قسايمه مان


انت بس ادخل البرنامج 

و انا راح اصوتلك بس بشرط...

----------


## ساره

شكرا خالد وعمار ومحمد على اضافتكم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شكرا خالد وعمار ومحمد على اضافتكم


هو عمار اضاف اشي....

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و هي كمان وحدة يا ساره

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بس تدخل البيت جوة ما تحكي مع البنات كثير ( يعني لا تكون طنط )
> 
> و تعمل دعاية للمنتدى الجميل ( الحصن )


من عيوني 
الف طلب مثل هالطلب 
بس بتعرف شو المشكله 
انا حلو كثير يعني ما بضمن انه البنات ما يلزقوني

----------


## احساس المطر

قويدر يتهم "الدوسري" بإضاعة اللقب منه

عاش الأردنيون لحظة إعلان النتيجة التي جاءت مفاجئة لهم بتقدم التونسي نادر قيراط على قويدر حالة من الذهول والصدمة تخللتها حالات هيجان وإغماء من قبل عشاقه!

بقدر الهستيرية غير المسبوقة التي عاشتها الحشود الجماهيرية في مقاهي وشارع عبدون في العاصمة عمان لثلاث ساعات ونصف، وهي تتراقص وتهتف لمرشحها محمد قويدر في برنامج ستار أكاديمي على شاشة تلفزيون LBC، على أساس أنه بات قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الظفر باللقب الخامس، عاش الأردنيون لحظة إعلان النتيجة التي جاءت مفاجئة لهم بتقدم التونسي نادر قيراط على قويدر بأربعة أعشار العلامة حالة من الذهول والصدمة تخللتها حالات هيجان وإغماء من قبل عشاق مرشحهم من كلا الجنسين. 

وما إن مضت الدقائق العشر الأولى على الصدمة في شارع عبدون، الذي احتشد فيه أكثر من 20 ألف شاب وفتاة، حتى تمكن نفر من إعادة الاتزان إلى النفوس وتشجيع محمد قويدر على أنه سوبر ستار أكاديمي الحقيقي. 

وفي أول ردة فعل عائلة قويدر التي تفاجأت من النتيجة، قالوا إن ولدهم ظلم بخسارته لقب النسخة الخامسة من ستار أكاديمي، الذي كان بين يديه، بسبب تداعيات لم يكن لولدهم علاقة بها، وإنما استخدمت ضده لأسباب رفضوا الخوض فيها، مشيرين إلى أن نادر الذي باركوا له بالفوز ظفر باللقب بسبب الانحيازات التي حصلت بين المتسابقين، لاسيما بين محمد والسعودي عبد الله الدوسري الذي انسحب من المسابقة. 

وقال الإعلامي اللبناني مازن دياب، المكلف من عائلة قويدر للتحدث باسم ابنهم، إن النتيجة كانت مفاجئة وغير متوقعة، "ولا نعرف ما الذي جرى". 

*وسجل مراقبون إعلاميون استغرابهم من أن البرايم النهائي لستار أكاديمي لم يكن بثا مباشرا على الهواء، بدليل أن النتيجة وصلت بعضهم عبر اتصالات من لبنان تبلغهم بأن نادر قيراط ظفر باللقب بفارق أعشار عن قويدر.* 
وبينوا أنهم اعتبروا هذه الاتصالات مجرد "دعابة" هدفها اللعب بالأعصاب قبل ظهور النتائج بخمس دقائق تقريبا. 

وقال أحدهم "عندما جاءت النتائج مطابقة لتلك الاتصالات أثار عدم بث الحلقة مباشرة العديد من علامات الاستفهام لدينا". 

مسيرة "قويدر" 
وولد محمد قويدر بمدينة دبي في الإمارات العربية عام 1984، ونال شهادة الثانوية العامة من مدارس الاتحاد في الأردن، وتابع دراسته الجامعية في جامعة عمان الأهلية، ودرس هندسة الطيران لمدة 3 سنوات. 



وقويدر، الذي كان يؤمن بأن الصوت الجميل سيجد فرصته يوما، لم يبخل على الأردنيين بصوته، ولذلك فمسألة غنائه في كوفي شوبات أو فنادق كان هدفه أن يعرف أبناء بلده بأن لديهم فنانا ينتظر الفرصة الذهبية. 

وقد بدأ محمد يلفت الانتباه في أوبريت "أردن يا غالي" مع مجموعة من الفنانين الأردنيين، كما أنه سجل 5 أغنيات خاصة به بالتعاون مع ملحنين وشعراء من بلده. 

ولم يدخر قويدر جهدا، بحسب سيرته من أصدقائه وعائلته، لتحقيق الحلم، فرغم المعوقات التي وضعت أمامه إلا أنه كان واثق الخطى يمشي لتحقيق الحلم الذي طرقه عبر بوابة أكاديمية ستار أكاديمي. 

ويعتبر قويدر الفنان صابر الرباعي مثله الأعلى، كما أنه من عشاق صوت الفنان المخضرم وديع الصافي. 

وكاد محمد قويدر يقطف أول ثمار حلمه، حينما تعرف على علي المولى مدير أعمال الفنان صابر الرباعي، الذي استمع إلى صوت قويدر، وأعجب به، ووافق شفهيا على تبنيه فنيا، وإدارة أعماله، والدخول إلى عالم النجومية، إلا أن انشغال المولى حال دون ملامسة أول الحلم. 
وحتى يتمكن قويدر من الوصول إلى الهدف قرر دراسة الموسيقى، فاحترف العزف على آلة الغيتار التي لم تكن تفارقه حتى في نومه. 

طوال السنوات القليلة الماضية، ورغم معاندة الحظ له، كان طموحه كبيرا جدا في أن يدخل النجومية من خلال بوابتي سوبر ستار أو ستار أكاديمي. 

وبالفعل، وبعد جهد كبير، علم بإعلان ستار أكاديمي النسخة الخامسة، فذهب وتقدم للمسابقة بشكل سري، ودون أن يعلم أحدا حتى أقرب مقربيه. 

ولم يعلن محمد عن تجربته الخفية خوفا من الحسد، إلا بعد أن تمكن من اجتيار كافة الامتحانات التي أهلته ليكون واحدا من النجوم المتنافسين على لقب ستار أكاديمي الخامس، والذي غادره بعد منافسة ساخنة حاصلا على المركز الثاني.

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكورة يا سرسورتنا ...

ملاحطة :- روابط التحميل كلها غير شغآله ، كنا حابين نسمع صوت هالنضوة ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> قويدر يتهم "الدوسري" بإضاعة اللقب منه


لقب كبير المفاوضين  على عودة القدس عربية ...!!!

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> هو عمار اضاف اشي....


يا صديقي شرط اعبي الصفحه... ؟؟؟ عادي يا جماعه قويدر ستار وهسا بس سرجع على عمان لاقوه بالمطار و فرحوه ..

----------


## ساره

> و هي كمان وحدة يا ساره


شكرا الك على الاضافه

----------


## ساره

> مشكورة يا سرسورتنا ...
> 
> ملاحطة :- روابط التحميل كلها غير شغآله ، كنا حابين نسمع صوت هالنضوة ...


كانو شغالين والله  :Icon5:  

رح اعدلهم  :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> كانو شغالين والله  
> 
> رح اعدلهم


عدّليهم ، وخليه يرفع بنطلونه بس شوي ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

تماما..زي ما قال نادر بيك الي شحط بريك :SnipeR (9):

----------


## حنين

شكرا الك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لقب كبير المفاوضين  على عودة القدس عربية ...!!!


يا اخي انته ليش هاط نقرك من نقر هالمناظل  :SnipeR (30):  
انته استنا شوي وهوه رح يرجعلنا القدس 
وهاي اللايام بيناتنا

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا اخي انته ليش هاط نقرك من نقر هالمناظل  
> انته استنا شوي وهوه رح يرجعلنا القدس 
> وهاي اللايام بيناتنا



والله انك صادق  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

شكرا لردودكم وملاحظاتكم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و احلى صور لقويدر

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و هي كمان صور

----------


## ساره

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا خالد

صور بجننو  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا خالد
> 
> صور بجننو


و لو 

هدا واجبي ساره

----------

